
Show HN: Black candy – A self hosted music streaming server - aidewoode
https://github.com/aidewoode/black_candy
======
agrue
Cool, I've been into this sort of project recently.

Similar project:
[https://funkwhale.audio/en_US/](https://funkwhale.audio/en_US/)

Also Streamaserver for video
[https://github.com/streamaserver/streama](https://github.com/streamaserver/streama)

------
russdpale
This looks great! I hope in the future you can integrate into home assistants,
especially the ones coming around that are open source
[https://getleon.ai/](https://getleon.ai/).

------
tterian
It is nostalgic to see good old Rails asset pipeline in the reigning world of
React/Vue. You have done a pretty good job there, good sir!

~~~
aidewoode
Thanks, actually I use webpacker instead of asset pipeline.

